# SeaChem Prime



## camxza2 (Sep 4, 2013)

My tank has been cycling for about a week and i noticed my ammonia is at .50 or a bit higher but not 1. Nitrite is at 0 and so is nitrates.

I wanted to purchase seachem prime to detoxify the ammonia in my tank.

My question is will the seachem prime interfere with the bacteria in the aquarium and mess up the cycle?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, it will interfere. Do not use Prime while cycling!


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You are doing a fishless cycle, right?


----------



## camxza2 (Sep 4, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> You are doing a fishless cycle, right?


No i am cycling with fish


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

camxza2 said:


> oyster dog said:
> 
> 
> > You are doing a fishless cycle, right?
> ...


You will need to do water changes to keep the ammonia down.


----------



## camxza2 (Sep 4, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> camxza2 said:
> 
> 
> > oyster dog said:
> ...


Should i do a 25%?


----------



## camxza2 (Sep 4, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> camxza2 said:
> 
> 
> > oyster dog said:
> ...


Isn't there supposed to be an ammonia spike in the cycle anyway? Won't it go down over time?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, but keep in mind that ammonia > 1 ppm will kill just about any fish.


----------



## camxza2 (Sep 4, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> Yes, but keep in mind that ammonia > 1 ppm will kill just about any fish.


OK thanks for the info i do have one more comment about seachem prime.

It says it just detoxify ammonia.

And someone said this -"Prime will not interfere with the cycling process of your tank. You can safely use Prime while you are cycling without issue. Prime will detoxify ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate; however, the beneficial bacteria (your biofilter) in your tank will still be able to utilize those components."


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I do know that Prime only "binds" the ammonia for 24-48 hours, then it breaks down and releases it. You will still need to do water changes during your cycle.


----------



## jcahow (Apr 25, 2010)

oyster dog said:


> Yes, it will interfere. Do not use Prime while cycling!


This is incorrect, Prime can be used while cycling. It only detoxifies the ammonia for 48 hours/dose leaving it available for your biological filter needs. After 48 hours you would either have to redose Prime or do a water change (which would probably use Prime anyways). You can read more about using Prime and its advantages at Seachem's web site.

Given todays bacterial additives advantages I would highly recommend that you use one when cycling no matter what type of cycling you are attempting. Seachem has its Stability product but there are many others on the market as well. I have found these have drastically reduced my cycle times compared to non bacterial additive era.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Get a bottle of tetra saferstart from bigals. Its six bucks for crying out loud. Why do people cycle with fish when a proven product is under $10?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

jcahow said:


> oyster dog said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will interfere. Do not use Prime while cycling!
> ...


I second Seachem Stability....used it before ....very good product.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Safestart is better. Stability is just heterotrophic bacteria but safestart actually has nitro spira in it.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> Safestart is better. Stability is just heterotrophic bacteria but safestart actually has nitro spira in it.


This.

Safestart is the old bio spira or whatever. Tetra bought the formula rights and what not, now you dont have to regigerate it, and its udner 10 bucks a bottle.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

According to Tim Hovanec, overdosing with Prime can prolong the cycling process.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

GTZ said:


> According to Tim Hovanec, overdosing with Prime can prolong the cycling process.


My understanding is that overdosing Prime can actually deplete the oxygen in the water column, which would definitely inhibit the bacteria.

When I do water changes I use a python hooked up to my sink, so I use enough Prime (well, Safe, technically) for the whole water column anyway. Just make sure not to overdose.

And don't feed the fish much, either.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

pancakeloach said:


> My understanding is that overdosing Prime can actually deplete the oxygen in the water column, which would definitely inhibit the bacteria.


Yep. :thumb:


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

If regigerate is not a word, it should be.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Seconded! :lol:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I always double dose prime just to be safe and make sure I get all the chloramine out. Should I not be doing this? Instead of 1mL/10 gallons I use 2mL/10 gallons. 
Am I depleting the water of oxygen? And if so, how much, and for how long does the effect last?


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Double dosing is not a problem - it's the "emergency" levels of dosing 4x to 5x normal where great care should be taken to ensure extra oxygen is available for the fish. The instructions on the bottle should give you a good idea of the dosing ranges. Seachem has a pretty good customer support policy, they have an entire section of seachem.com dedicated to it! That's a great place to go if you have specific questions about their products.


----------

